# Tie into Existing 4" sewer line



## svaic00 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,

I am going to be installing a new sewage ejector pump, and will tie into the main house 4" sewer line with a 4x4x2 Y connection. My question is, what is the best way to connect that. I know how to tie into it, but is it easy? It seems like the 4" line will not have too much give in it, and be tough to get the Y to fit. The location where I am tying in, there is another Y fitting like 5 feet up flow of this connection, so there is not much movement there, but downflow of the connection, the only thing restraining it is the "J" hooks to support it. A contractor came in and looked at it, and mentioned the possibility of cutting a larger section out than needed, installing the Y, installing a slip coupler, and then install the rest of the pvc as needed, and join that with the slip coupler. 

Attached below is a photo of where the line is located. I will be coming from the top, between the joists, and dropping down on top of the 4" main line. 

Any suggestions, is it easy to tie into a 4" line with a Y coupler due to the size and stiffness of the pipe?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jan 25, 2013)

You could install unions on either side of the wye if the pipe cannot be removed.


----------



## svaic00 (Jul 2, 2012)

toluene_hawk said:


> You could install unions on either side of the wye if the pipe cannot be removed.


Something like this?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203217...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203217861#.UVNnFaMo69I


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

They do make repair couplings like you alluded to in your opening post but if you can swing the pipe sideways after cutting you only need 2" of movement length ways


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why? A simple hubless connector will work.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100372...d=4"+Furnco&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=100372288


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

The 4 by 4 by 2 inch y your using to connect must be installed a min of 10 foot away from all fixtures. It also should be installed on its back with the 2 inch part going verticle for your sump. You should be able to get ti in with a bit of force....

The vent on your grinder needs to tie into your existing vent . Also install a check valve and a ball valve on your discharge.


----------



## svaic00 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> The 4 by 4 by 2 inch y your using to connect must be installed a min of 10 foot away from all fixtures. It also should be installed on its back with the 2 inch part going verticle for your sump. You should be able to get ti in with a bit of force....
> 
> The vent on your grinder needs to tie into your existing vent . Also install a check valve and a ball valve on your discharge.


Thats basically exactly what I am doing. My question is, is how easy will it be to get a 4x4x2 wye tied into the existing system? The 4" pipe is much stiffer than say 1" or 2" pvc, so I didnt know how much give there would be, if I will be able to connect it, with cutting out as little as possible of the existing line. I want to have as much of the existing line protrude into each end of the wye as possible.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

svaic00 said:


> My question is, is how easy will it be to get a 4x4x2 wye tied into the existing system?


With the right tools and twenty years experience using them?
Not especially hard at all. It'll be a bloody mess but not hard.


----------



## svaic00 (Jul 2, 2012)

TarheelTerp said:


> With the right tools and twenty years experience using them?
> Not especially hard at all. It'll be a bloody mess but not hard.


The picture below shows what I want to do, first pic is just the wye installed. If there is not enough give, I dont want to do the second option, since I will not have a full solid connection. The third option would include the sliding coupling. If I need to use the third option, is this how it would be done?

Thanks


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

712.3.5 Ejector connection to the drainage system. Pumps connected to the drainage system shall connect to the building sewer or shall connect to a wye fitting in the building drain a minimum of 10 feet (3048 mm) from the base of any soil stack, waste stack or fixture drain. Where the discharge line connects into horizontal drainage piping, the connector shall be made through a wye fitting into the top of the drainage piping.

wow some times it is impossible to get that 10 feet rule unless you plan pump far enough away 

does that "or" mean if you can not get the 10 feet rule it has to be connect to the building sewer.and does the definition of building sewer mean it has to be connected drain pipe out side of building?

BUILDING DRAIN. That part of the lowest piping of a drainage system that receives the discharge from soil, waste and other drainage pipes inside and that extends 30 inches (762 mm) in developed length of pipe beyond the exterior walls of the building and conveys the drainage to the building sewer. 

BUILDING SEWER. That part of the drainage system that extends from the end of the building drain and conveys the discharge to a public sewer, private sewer, individual sewage disposal system or other point of disposal.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

jaydevries said:


> 712.3.5 Ejector connection to the drainage system. Pumps connected to the drainage system shall connect to the building sewer or shall connect to a wye fitting in the building drain a minimum of 10 feet (3048 mm) from the base of any soil stack, waste stack or fixture drain. Where the discharge line connects into horizontal drainage piping, the connector shall be made through a wye fitting into the top of the drainage piping.


We put the wye any place in the line we want as long as its on on top


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

third option is great if first option does not work


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

You just cut the fitting size out of your pipe leaving the hubs. Glue the fitting into one side with primer and glue. Then prepare the primer and glue on the other and sort of cock your pipe out sideways and it will all go together. Then make sure you refasten all your hangers at 4 foot intervals and that it all goes down hill correctly. Not hard done it many many times.

Just make sure where you decide to add the y you have nothing close tied in that will prevent you from moving your pipe.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> We put the wye any place in the line we want as long as its on on top


The thinking in the IPC is that a forced discharge causes a great disturbance in the plumbing system. This will allow it time to settle down a bit.:laughing:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> The thinking in the IPC is that a forced discharge causes a great disturbance in the plumbing system. This will allow it time to settle down a bit.:laughing:


Doesn't the IPC also use horizontal wet venting? I could see how this might blow traps. UPC allows vertical wet venting only for the most part- horizontal is allowed in some situations I hear, but not in my area.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> Doesn't the IPC also use horizontal wet venting? I could see how this might blow traps. UPC allows vertical wet venting only for the most part- horizontal is allowed in some situations I hear, but not in my area.



If you think about it the wet vent actually makes some sense.

It only handles bathroom group fixtures.

The piping is oversized.

For example a vented lav is 1 DFU so your drain is 1.5 min.

Lets say I add a tub on that lav now we have 3 DFU I must bring the pipe up to 2 inch then we get the toilet it of course is 3 inch.

Flush the toilet and we need air.... It gets it off the lav vent.

Lets say lav gets blocked

Lav no longer drains so you know to snake it and reopen your vent.

I thought it was weird also. We vented all fixtures 20 years ago.. But after all this time it does work...


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> Doesn't the IPC also use horizontal wet venting? I could see how this might blow traps. UPC allows vertical wet venting only for the most part- horizontal is allowed in some situations I hear, but not in my area.


horizontal or vertical they are all vented at some point, we use the wet vent and the wet bend? we also use re leaf venting in situations like this. also depends on the specs of the pump.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> Doesn't the IPC also use horizontal wet venting? I could see how this might blow traps. UPC allows vertical wet venting only for the most part- horizontal is allowed in some situations I hear, but not in my area.



I just enforce it bro. I did not write it... Before Ohio adapted this code all fixtures had a vertical vent... 

I just can't wait until we do the Philadelphia stack vent thing.... I heard that is the next one they plan to add..


----------

